# Pepto bismol



## Fiona 123

HiHas anyone tried this ?..did it work?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M.

I use it for gas odor and it works for that.


----------



## em71321

Fiona 123 said:


> HiHas anyone tried this ?..did it work?Fiona


I am a sufferer of both GERD and IBS-D, I used to live on Pepto for both. Anytime I would get any type of acid or IBS symptoms I would take a dose. Upon going to my doctor I was told to not use this and to seek alternate ways of controlling both. Pepto is not good for your intestinal track is what I was told. Some things that have helped me with my GERD is: eating small meals, eating at least 2 hours prior to bed and remain sitting up for the 2 hours, cutting back on caffeine intact, watching my diet by cutting out spicy food and greasy foods. Also I keep a basic Acid Reducer on hand, nothing special but I will take one every once in a while if I can't get my GERD to calm down. I was put on Nexium for a trial and if you can afford it and your GERD is pretty bad then I highly recommend it. My symptoms vanished within the first couple of days, but it is very expensive so I would check with your insurance company. I hope this helped and I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Fiona 123

HiI'm in the UK so get Nexium on prescription from my doctor.Have been on it for 4 weeks now, and seem to be working. I have had gastritis. Now on domeridone as I have a problem with my stomach emptying - they think.Fiona x


----------



## perdiddle

em71321 said:


> I am a sufferer of both GERD and IBS-D, I used to live on Pepto for both. Anytime I would get any type of acid or IBS symptoms I would take a dose. Upon going to my doctor I was told to not use this and to seek alternate ways of controlling both. Pepto is not good for your intestinal track is what I was told. Some things that have helped me with my GERD is: eating small meals, eating at least 2 hours prior to bed and remain sitting up for the 2 hours, cutting back on caffeine intact, watching my diet by cutting out spicy food and greasy foods. Also I keep a basic Acid Reducer on hand, nothing special but I will take one every once in a while if I can't get my GERD to calm down. I was put on Nexium for a trial and if you can afford it and your GERD is pretty bad then I highly recommend it. My symptoms vanished within the first couple of days, but it is very expensive so I would check with your insurance company. I hope this helped and I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## perdiddle

em71321 said:


> I am a sufferer of both GERD and IBS-D, I used to live on Pepto for both. Anytime I would get any type of acid or IBS symptoms I would take a dose. Upon going to my doctor I was told to not use this and to seek alternate ways of controlling both. Pepto is not good for your intestinal track is what I was told. Some things that have helped me with my GERD is: eating small meals, eating at least 2 hours prior to bed and remain sitting up for the 2 hours, cutting back on caffeine intact, watching my diet by cutting out spicy food and greasy foods. Also I keep a basic Acid Reducer on hand, nothing special but I will take one every once in a while if I can't get my GERD to calm down. I was put on Nexium for a trial and if you can afford it and your GERD is pretty bad then I highly recommend it. My symptoms vanished within the first couple of days, but it is very expensive so I would check with your insurance company. I hope this helped and I hope you start feeling better.


=============Wow! I feel sorry for anyone who suffers with IBS or GERDs. I have watched my husband go thru over ten years of pain because of GERDS. It hasn't been very comfortable at all. Just thought I'd let you know that after being on a similar drug for such a long time(label says to only use for 6-8 weeks TOPs), the side effects of the drugs started coming forth. Because of all this, we started looking around for another answer and came across a super site that is a must to see. Here is where we got our answers. This really works... what a transformation. Take a look... Its a very informative site. Go Here! Don't Suffer Anymore!. Hey, I don't mean this to be a sales pitch....I just want to help others.Hope this helps you, too!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_sarah89

Im In the UK and i suffer with GERD and take omeprazole twice a day everyday. I still sometimes get heart burn and when I do it take Pepto- bismol.I find its much better than Gaviscon


----------



## emily60

Fiona 123 said:


> HiI'm in the UK so get Nexium on prescription from my doctor.Have been on it for 4 weeks now, and seem to be working. I have had gastritis. Now on domeridone as I have a problem with my stomach emptying - they think.Fiona x


Hi Fiona, I have similar probs to you. How are you getting on?


----------

